
Innovating Around Your Customer Waiting Time - faramarz
http://howardmann.com/blog/2010/03/innovating-around-your-customer-waiting-time
======
benwerd
I'm not sure about the "make it a goal.." conclusion of the final paragraph,
but otherwise, this is smart: waiting is part of any interaction. This
especially goes for the time between their initial request and your first
reply to them (whether it's an actual message, service setup, etc). The more
you can make them feel like they're being taken care of, the better.

~~~
faramarz
Yea, thanks for bringing that up. To be honest, I only submitted it to HN
because of it's genius title. the whole concept is just brilliant!

I think it's a subject worth discussing about and a lot of tangible and
intangible opportunities that are to be had in this 'wait time' period.

This epiphany reminds of IDEO's Tim Brown who suggested hospital ceilings are
bad for patience. The patient is spending most of their time in bed, looking
at the ceiling, yet there's nothing there to interact with them. He changed
that.

